# Cat Vomits after eating but is otherwise fine???



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Hello,

My male almost 2 year old neutered crossbreed has started vomiting after eating (I have been feeding him Go Cat Indoors dry food and Tesco premium wet cat food, he would have a little bit of both in morning and for dinner). He has been on the same food for months and months and has had no issues. 

Recently, after eating his food, he would throw up; maybe 45 mins-hour after eating. TMI ALERT!- His vomit looks like his chunks of cat food and there is also some undigested (whole) piece of dry food. I really don't know what to do.
He is otherwise fine, is drinking fine, plays and purrs and sleeps fine, his poos are a little different (less than he would normal do in a 'session') and he hasn't been weeing as much as he usually does.

A while back, I had this problem, although he was on a different kind of food at the time, Whiskas I think. Although last time he had diarrhea as well as vomiting. I took him to the vets and he was given an antibiotic injection, which had no effect on him. I took him back and I honestly can;t remember what he was prescribed; it was a milky medicine that I had to syringe into his mouth twice a day, 2ml. That cleared him right up and we havent had any problems until now.

Any advice as to why he would be being sick would be much appreciated. I fed him some plain chicken and he wolfed it down and kept it down. But when he eats his dry and/or wet, he can't keep it down. He still wants to eat it though, just cant stomach it.

any help would be great


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The technical and Medical term for this is 'Scarf and Barf Syndrome' 
Basically the cat guzzles the food down really fast, the dry food swells in his stomach and...woops, there it goes again.
It is very common with dry food, and I am afraid to say that the brand you are feeding is one of the worst.
Over a prolonged period of time this repeated vomitting is very bad for the cat and along with the poor quality of the food _may_ cause issues such as Pancreatitis.
My advice is to ditch the dry food altogether if you can or at the least swop to a deent brand such as Applaws. Really though the majority of his diet should be a decent wet food....a lot of people on here buy Bozita or Animonda carny tins from Zooplus. Supermarket brands to look for are Natures Menu or even Butchers Classic.
The fact that he has shown this kind of sensitivity to other foods really does mean you need to sort his diet out to prevent a minor niggle becoming a major health issue.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

I had no idea Go Cat was that bad for cats! He seems to love it but maybe it's just not agreeing with him anymore. 

I'll look into getting some Applaws, hopefully that will settle his tummy.

Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooo, twice in one day

_
My missive (I must bore everyone to death with this)

Hello there,

Firstly if you can try to get him off the dry - he will love it - but we like cake but don't eat it all the time! It's full of completely unnecessary carbs that are there to bulk the food out and make it cheaper for the manufacturers to produce. Add to that that cats find it incredibly hard to metabolise you end up paying for them to poop it out. The additives and sugars that are in dry are a contributory factor to feline obesity. 
Also dry is incredibly dehydrating for cats as cats have evolved to get 99% of their fluids from their prey and so have no natural thirst drive. For each 50g of dry they eat they need about 1/2 pint of water to counteract the dehydrating effects. Even with a water fountain most cats find this a hard amount of water to drink. 
Dehydration can lead to kidney problems, UTIs and crystals forming in the bladder. This is especially bad for neutered boys (no idea why neutered) but boys because they have a longer urethral tract and often the crystals get stuck in their willy when they try to pass them and it is incredibly painful. Obviously not all cats will get this - but you have to weigh up the risks and decide to do what is best for you.

The worst wet is better than the best dry. Yes even Whiskas and Felix!

For wet the higher the meat percentage the better. I like to feed anything above 60% but tend to go for 97% or more, watch out for the offal content though.

I personally feed a mixture of raw, Bozita, Aminonda Carny, and Grau, I have fed Natures Menu and Hi-life in the past, and probably will again. Other good ones are Petnatur, Tiger, Macs etc. These foods are found either at Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus or other german suppliers. Other have ordered from the other suppliers but I haven't had the courage yet. Nature's Menu can be found at [email protected] as can Hi-life.

If you really need to feed dry - look at Orijen, Applaws, and Acana - these are grain free.

As with all good food they may seem more expensive (wet and dry) to begin with, but you feed less and they poop less, AND it's a lot less smelly.

SOme links

HomeVet healthy pets articles, animal health, dog care, cat wellbeing, Dr Feinman VMD Does Dry Food Clean the Teeth? | Little Big Cat
Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health
cat nutrition - blog
Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health
Kidney Failure in Cats Symptoms and Treatment

and this book is brilliant - written by a vet qualified in feline nutrition SPECIFICALLY and once part of the pet food industry. Over 20 years vet experience too.

Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life: Amazon.co.uk: Elizabeth M. Hodgkins: Books

I suppose it's all about risk.

Many people will quote the old lady down the road who smoked like a chimney, drank a quart of scotch a day, never exercised in her life and lived to be a 100. But they omit to tell you about the 50 others that fell by the wayside along the way. You could do really well with your cat. But . . . and here's the crunch; if it is not it a solely indoor cat fed ONLY that and not supplementing it's diet outside, then you can get lucky, if isn't then the natural food it eats helps it along.

It's a very difficult and potentially contentious subject - pet foods have taken off in the last 25 years - the market is now HUGE and not enough adequate research has been done into the health effects and benefit of all these foods. The research that has been done is rarely independent and never long term. When we had my first cats they ate what was there, there were no dry foods, they hunted to supplement their diet (in fact that's what most cats were kept for - vermin control), there were no kittens or breed specific foods and yet most did well. Obesity and diabetes and kidney failure were rare. And yet all of those are on the rise in our feline population - as it is in humans.

And what is the contributing factor, what has changed for both us and cats? - DIET.

Cats can't digest grains/ carbs - but the makers of Felix and the like use a lot of grains/ cellulose fillers etc in their foods as it is actually cheaper than meat. So the cats struggle to digest it, what they do digest interferes with their biological systems and sometimes causes them to put on weight (as that is the bodies way of dealing with excess carbs), this then interferes with insulin production etc and you end up with diabetic cats (not all, just some). This is why cat poop on that diet stinks - they are getting rid of noxious waste. You pay for them to poop most of the Felix type food back out again and because the body doesn't like it it struggles to process it making it smelly in the process. Cats fed raw have almost odorless poops. Add in the fact that dry is a (imho) major contributing factor in UTIs, crystal forming, and kidney disease and you begin to see a bigger picture.

It's all about risk and minimising it. You can feed supermarket foods (and some are better than others) and your cat could live to be in its 20s, of that there is no doubting - but what if your cat is one of the other 50 that won't get to twenty and is more prone to weight gain, chronic kidney failure etc. You weigh up the risks and how to minimise them, you do your research, and then you make an informed choice. And if after all that you still want to feed Felix etc then do so._


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tubie22 said:


> I had no idea Go Cat was that bad for cats! He seems to love it but maybe it's just not agreeing with him anymore.
> 
> I'll look into getting some Applaws, hopefully that will settle his tummy.
> 
> Thanks


It is one of the worst food out there! NOT that I said Applaws was fantastic, just a better dry food as it is grain free and higher meat content.


Paddypaws said:


> .
> My advice is to ditch the dry food altogether if you can or at the least swop to a decent brand such as Applaws. Really though the majority of his diet should be a decent wet food....a lot of people on here buy Bozita or Animonda carny tins from Zooplus. Supermarket brands to look for are Natures Menu or even Butchers Classic.
> The fact that he has shown this kind of sensitivity to other foods really does mean you need to sort his diet out to prevent a minor niggle becoming a major health issue.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> The technical and Medical term for this is 'Scarf and Barf Syndrome'
> Basically the cat guzzles the food down really fast, the dry food swells in his stomach and...woops, there it goes again.
> It is very common with dry food, and I am afraid to say that the brand you are feeding is one of the worst.
> Over a prolonged period of time this repeated vomitting is very bad for the cat and along with the poor quality of the food _may_ cause issues such as Pancreatitis.
> ...




Could not agree more..the more this goes on the more the stomach could get inflammation and then more sensitivities will occur, which can lead to more vomit/diarrhoea then more inflammation..the cycle goes on.

If you can try a grain free wet food..oh and If your cat will eat just wet only i would get rid of the dry, if there is vomit/diarrhoea dehydration can also be a problem..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

So basically, Try to cut out dry altogether and look for a good quality, high meat content wet food? (I have actually changed his wet food to a 50% meat content food, as opposed to the 4% in the tesco wet food I was feeding him, he doesn;t seem to like the new food though and is currently trying to get the cupboard where his dry food is kept open so he can munch on it).


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tubie22 said:


> So basically, Try to cut out dry altogether and look for a good quality, high meat content wet food? (I have actually changed his wet food to a 50% meat content food, as opposed to the 4% in the tesco wet food I was feeding him, he doesn;t seem to like the new food though and is currently trying to get the cupboard where his dry food is kept open so he can munch on it).


You can smash up some dry food and sprinkle it on top of the wet food..any change of food tho should be done very gradually to avoid stomach upsets..


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

spid said:


> Ooo, twice in one day
> 
> _
> My missive (I must bore everyone to death with this)
> ...


I second,third,fourth and fifth everthything spid says - to me she is the talking encyclopedia of cat food 

I asked a question about food when I first got my kitties having only been to older cats before and haven't looked back since!!

Infact I am planning on bothering her with some more questions soon if she can put up with it:lol::lol:


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

tubie22 said:


> So basically, Try to cut out dry altogether and look for a good quality, high meat content wet food? (I have actually changed his wet food to a 50% meat content food, as opposed to the 4% in the tesco wet food I was feeding him, he doesn;t seem to like the new food though and is currently trying to get the cupboard where his dry food is kept open so he can munch on it).


It's great that you are trading up to a better wet food but it is far better that he eats the Tesco wet food than any dry food. The Tesco wet food does not have only 4% meat. You are misreading the label. It too is in the 50% range.

The reason he is trying to get to that cupboard is that he can smell the dry food. The proper place to store the dry food is not in the cupboard, it is in the dustbin.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Satori said:


> It's great that you are trading up to a better wet food but it is far better that he eats the Tesco wet food than any dry food. The Tesco wet food does not have only 4% meat. You are misreading the label. It too is in the 50% range.
> 
> The reason he is trying to get to that cupboard is that he can smell the dry food. *The proper place to store the dry food is not in the cupboard, it is in the dustbin.*




Once the transition is done


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

UPDATE... I fed him some simple plain chicken breast last night and a few hairball treats. He has just been sick now and there was a rather large hairball in it. This is the 2nd hairball in his vomit in the past 3 days. Could this be the cause of his illness? His vomit looks like digested food andva yellowy brown bile substance, no blood or mucus. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

tubie22 said:


> UPDATE... I fed him some simple plain chicken breast last night and a few hairball treats. He has just been sick now and there was a rather large hairball in it. This is the 2nd hairball in his vomit in the past 3 days. Could this be the cause of his illness? His vomit looks like digested food andva yellowy brown bile substance, no blood or mucus. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Ah ha. If there's bile and digested food then it is vomiting, not regurgitation. So wolfing his food may not be the problem. It does sound like hairballs. You should still chuck that nasty dry food out though


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

The dry food seems to be the only thing he will eat! Won't touch his higher meat content pouches, won't touch the cheaper wet cat food he's used to. Should I take him to the vets or is vomiting with hairballs considered a normal thing for cats? 
He seems fine himself, plays and purrs and is drinking water. I have noticed his poos are a lot smaller than normal and I can't remember the last time he peed. 

Thanks


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Vets it is.

Yes, vomiting hairballs is normal. Inappetance towards a food he was previously used to; yeah that happens. Not peeing; no definitely not normal.

Hopefully it is nothing too serious but, honestly, I would take him to the vet immediately.

Please let us know how he goes on and then let's talk about the longer term plan of getting him on a species appropriate diet.

Good luck.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Satori is right, I do think it may be time for a visit to the vet to make sure he has not got some kind of more serious blockage.
Do still persevere with moving him onto a better wet food, you will find one even if it takes time. FWIW, at this time of year many cats are grooming away the winter coat and developing big hair balls as a result....this can make them feel unwell and off their food.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

He just went in the litter box and did a pee, put it was only a tiny amount, about the size of a 2 pence piece. Usually he pees A LOT more than that. I'm starting to get really stressed out now.

I gave him a meaty stick treat, which he usualy absolutely loves and wolfs down. He atempted eating it but each time he tried to bite it, he shook his head like it had hurt him.

I am working all day shifts for the next week and my employer isnt the kind to give people time off work for ill pets. If i take the day off to go to vets I will most likely be disciplined. I know i must sound quite selfish but I can't afford to lose my job. Although if it means getting my cat back to his old self then I'll do what I have to. 

Definitely interested in trying him on a better diet. Would a raw diet be worthwhile? what constitutes as a raw diet? Thanks


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Call the vets now and ask them advise over not peeing..sounds like he needs to go in asap..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

I've booked him in for tomorrow morning, was the soonest appointment they had. I've also called my work and told them I either need the shift changed or ill be taking it off as I have important family matters to attend to. Was meant to have a job interview tomorrow morning too... :/

He now won't even eat the hairball treats that he loves too. He drinking water but not eating anything...

I'm really upset. I have to leave now to go to work and I'm really worried about leaving him by himself for 5-6 hours.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tubie22 said:


> I've booked him in for tomorrow morning, was the soonest appointment they had. I've also called my work and told them I either need the shift changed or ill be taking it off as I have important family matters to attend to. Was meant to have a job interview tomorrow morning too... :/
> 
> He now won't even eat the hairball treats that he loves too. He drinking water but not eating anything...
> 
> I'm really upset. I have to leave now to go to work and I'm really worried about leaving him by himself for 5-6 hours.


if you are that worried about him, just take him to the vets now and explai its an emergency. My vets will always let me take mine down. I would be worried leaving him with potentially a uti problem and not eating..sorry to be straight with you, but that's how I feel..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

I told them on the phone it was an emergency and could I bring him in straight away and they told me no, that the earliest the vet could see me was 9.40 tomorrow morning. And it's too late for me to call in to work and say im 'sick' or whatever. 

And my other half wont be back until 9pm tonight, and there is no one else that could check on him, everyone is working all day. 

His gums and nose have gone a really pale pink colour, which I think is dehydration. he has been drinking his water though. Still not eating anything and is quite lethargic. He will still play is we coax him but generally he's just lethargic. Usually would run about the house like a rocket but he's definitely not himself.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

tubie22 said:


> .
> 
> His gums and nose have gone a really pale pink colour, which I think is dehydration. he has been drinking his water though. Still not eating anything and is quite lethargic. He will still play is we coax him but generally he's just lethargic. Usually would run about the house like a rocket but he's definitely not himself.


Sticky gums ( they should feel 'smooth' when touched) would indicate dehydration whereas pale ones suggest anaemia. Not clear how long he's been lethargic but all things considered I would take him straight to the vets now. I would be very reluctant to leave him alone given the symptoms you've described. A blockage could be fatal. Call work if necessary later and explain you'll be late.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Just called the vets back and they told me his symptoms don't suggest an emergency and he should be fine until tomorrow morning and there is no cause for me to bring him straight in to be looked at. 

He has only recently (this morning) stopped eating as normal, but is still drinking water. 

I honestly can't take the day off work, it's far too late for me to call and say I won't be in. You have to understand, my employer does not care about their employees or anything to do with their employees, they care that you come to work and earn them money. That's it.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Tubie22, hope he is OK. Please do keep update us when you get a chance.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Took day off work to be with him, cooking him some plain chicken in the hope he will eat something. Trying to get back in touch with vets but no answer as of yet.

I will literally be heartbroken if anything happens to him. Corny, but he's my best friend.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Ianthi said:


> Sticky gums ( they should feel 'smooth' when touched) would indicate dehydration whereas pale ones suggest anaemia. Not clear how long he's been lethargic but all things considered I would take him straight to the vets now. I would be very reluctant to leave him alone given the symptoms you've described. A blockage could be fatal. Call work if necessary later and explain you'll be late.


His gums arent sticky but are almost white in colour, his nose is a very pale pink when usually it is quite rosy.

He has been drinking lots of water and I have put lots of bowls of water all round the house so there is a drink where ever he roams.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

tubie, no one is doubting your devotion to your cat. You are clearly stressed by his behaviour, he is clearly not well....if you have managed to get the day off work despite the threat of a disciplinary I would be taking the cat to a vet today and get it sorted. If your own vet really wont see you, then call around till you find one that will. Many larger chains will have a regional hospital which operates 24/7 outside of normal surgery hours. Sitting at home in agony just is not worth it!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think it's poor form that they won't see you an a weekday. You *might* get that response from our vets for a 'non-emergency' on a weekend, but during the week they have always managed to squeeze me in even for something relatively trivial.....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree..if my vets refused me to come in then I would change practise.. After all a consult over the phone likely to have been with a receptionist is not the same as a vet or vet nurse having a look at him..

I really hope you managed to get him seen by some one and all is well. I'm lucky at work as they are flexible with cat care..they know that it's same as if I had a child..plus I do more than enough to compensate any extra time off..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Update: took day off to be with him, luckily it was my manager who is also a big cat lover that I had to speak to.  Took him to pdsa as they were the only ones willing to check him today at short notice. He was treated with an antibiotic injection for stomach sickness and I was given a worming tablet to give him once im sure he wont be sick. Vet said he seemed ok, just a bit sickly, and that his bladder didnt feel full and there ddidn't seem to be any blockage in his stomach. He seems a lot better now, his nose is a more pinky colour, he is eating his treats and some chicken when we got home and now hes having a bit of a roll around on the floor purring, so seems a good bit happier. Hopefully he'll poo and/or pee tonight normally, that will make me feel much more at ease. 

Considering a raw diet for him. How would I go about this transition? what exactly does a raw diet mean? 

Thank you all for your help so far. Xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> The technical and Medical term for this is 'Scarf and Barf Syndrome'
> Basically the cat guzzles the food down really fast,


Haven't heard of this before, but one of mine was sick yesterday morning - I suspect April as there was a lot and she does hoover food up. None of it seemed to have been digestest.

Last night I gave her dinner in two portions, with a little break in between. Is a one off, just that a one off or do I need to be doing something with her.


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Hello,

Just a quick post to say that Pixel is doing well, eating a bit more, drinking lots of water, playing and purring and doing his usual happy meowing (I call it singing) whilst carrying his toy spider around in his mouth! Much more like himself!


Just one thing I will ask...he just did a poo (TMI), first one in a few days. That could be down to constipation or due to the fact he hadn't been eating an awful lot. But anyway, his poo (ok I'm sorry for the graphics) came out as one long solid sausage shape, followed by a small pool of diarrhea, all normal browns in colour, no mucus or blood. I gave him a worming tablet early this morning as suggested by the vet yesterday. Could this be the cause of the diarrhea? I also will admit that I gave him a little milk to drink as I was convinced he was constipated and thought that, being lactose intolerant, it would make his Bm pass a little quicker. 

Just wanted to know if I have anything to worry about with regards to the solid stool + watery stools?

Thanks


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tubie22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a quick post to say that Pixel is doing well, eating a bit more, drinking lots of water, playing and purring and doing his usual happy meowing (I call it singing) whilst carrying his toy spider around in his mouth! Much more like himself!
> 
> ...


Pleased to hear things are improving..I would keep any eye on the poo situation..tho my first thoughts was the milk that could have caused it, plus the meds..

Oh and we need photos when you can


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Oh and we need photos when you can


Hopefully of the cat and not the poo


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

So pleased he he is feeling better 

Now then, is he eating his Tesco premium wet or go-cat dry / how much of each?


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

Satori said:


> So pleased he he is feeling better
> 
> Now then, is he eating his Tesco premium wet or go-cat dry / how much of each?


I have been putting him tiny amounts of both out in his double dish so he can pick what he wants. So far, since yesterday morning, he has had maybe a table spoon of his wet food and about 10-15g of his Go-cat dry, a few treats as well (dreamies, catnip drops). Drinking lots of water.

He was sick this morning just after eating some of his dry food so I'm a little more convinced that the dry food is the problem. He had some wet and some dry yesterday evening and was fine all night. Still no proper pees ( he had a go this morning in his box, think a little bit of pee came out but not his normal amount, especially seeing as he is drinking so much water). I will monitor the toilet situation for a few more days and if still no pees then I'll take him back to the vet.

P.s. HOW do I add pictures? **NEWBIE ALERT**:laugh:


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so with so little food being eaten anyway now's not the time to futz about with his food too much I guess. If I were you I would still see if he'll go for a bit of higher quality dry such as Applaws and some highly palatable semi-complete wet such as Thrive complete chicken or tuna. I would initially offer these as well as his regular food just to see what he goes for. When any of mine are off their food I generally give them a half tsp of nourish-um paste each day also (unless they have the squits).

To post the picture just scroll down from the text entry box and select 'manage attachments'.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tubie22 said:


> I have been putting him tiny amounts of both out in his double dish so he can pick what he wants. So far, since yesterday morning, he has had maybe a table spoon of his wet food and about 10-15g of his Go-cat dry, a few treats as well (dreamies, catnip drops). Drinking lots of water.
> 
> He was sick this morning just after eating some of his dry food so I'm a little more convinced that the dry food is the problem. He had some wet and some dry yesterday evening and was fine all night. Still no proper pees ( he had a go this morning in his box, think a little bit of pee came out but not his normal amount, especially seeing as he is drinking so much water). I will monitor the toilet situation for a few more days and if still no pees then I'll take him back to the vet.
> 
> P.s. HOW do I add pictures? **NEWBIE ALERT**:laugh:


I would really monitor the wee situation. Does he make a fuss visit several times with no success? I would drop the dry right down and increase the wet adding some wafer to the wet as well. He will be drinking a lot as the dry food is dehydrating him..my cat when he was on dry used to drink bowls full of water. Since he has no dry food now, he never uses the water bowl but has even bigger wee's..

I would not leave it a couple of days with no wee as it can be so serious for them. Maybe boil up some chicken and use some of the broth as well in with the chicken to make it extra juicy. Be nice on his tummy plus get more hydration in him..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> I would really monitor the wee situation. Does he make a fuss visit several times with no success? I would drop the dry right down and increase the wet adding some wafer to the wet as well. He will be drinking a lot as the dry food is dehydrating him..my cat when he was on dry used to drink bowls full of water. Since he has no dry food now, he never uses the water bowl but has even bigger wee's..
> 
> I would not leave it a couple of days with no wee as it can be so serious for them. Maybe boil up some chicken and use some of the broth as well in with the chicken to make it extra juicy. Be nice on his tummy plus get more hydration in him..


Doesn't really fuss over toilet.I would place him in the box, he has a sniff and jumps straight out again. He IS peeing, just very small amounts (think the size of a £2 coin). A friend in work told me that when a cat gets an antibiotic injection, that they don't pee for a few days and then all their pee comes at once. She said this is what happened with her cat. I know all cats are different but I dont want to have to take him back to the vets for nothing. When I was at the vets, I told them of the non peeing/pooing situation and she told me it was fine, that his bladder didnt feel full at all. So maybe all the water he is drinking is going into his system because he has had the squirts and has been vomiting.

I am grateful for any advice or opinions.

P.S Hopefully the picture shows up. He's just a baby in it but I think he's the most beautiful cat ever


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

He's adorable :001_wub:

When you get him off dry those pee clumps will increase in mass dramatically. Think more like saucer than coin 

If he is fond of cheap dry food, and therefore lots of animal digest, fortiflora might be your best weapon during transition.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tubie22 said:


> Doesn't really fuss over toilet.I would place him in the box, he has a sniff and jumps straight out again. He IS peeing, just very small amounts (think the size of a £2 coin). A friend in work told me that when a cat gets an antibiotic injection, that they don't *pee for a few days* and then all their pee comes at once. She said this is what happened with her cat. I know all cats are different but I dont want to have to take him back to the vets for nothing. When I was at the vets, I told them of the non peeing/pooing situation and she told me it was fine, that his bladder didnt feel full at all. So maybe all the water he is drinking is going into his system because he has had the squirts and has been vomiting.
> 
> I am grateful for any advice or opinions.
> 
> P.S Hopefully the picture shows up. He's just a baby in it but I think he's the most beautiful cat ever


That would worry me!! Oh and he is beautiful..


----------



## tubie22 (May 22, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> That would worry me!! Oh and he is beautiful..


I was worries about that too tbh! Ive taken him off the dry food and he is now eating small amounts of wet and a few treats. Hasnt been sick so im starting to think it was the dry good. Plan to buy him Applaws when I get paid next week, only a 400g bag incase he doesn't like it. Fussy cats!


----------

